# water out of exhaust leak



## skimask (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello everyone - Im a new 04 GTO owner. I have had it for about a month. Recently I noticed the car had an exhaust leak. Never knew where it was until today. I had left her idling and got down to listen for the leak, didnt have to look much, i immediately noticed a puddle of water under the rear of the car. 

Now i know i have an exhaust leak, but im surprised by how much water was leaking. Im saying water because it didnt have any weird smell or taste to it.

Is this much water normal??

Heres a vid of the leak.






Thanks in advance. :seeya:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes the water is normal. Its a by-product of.....uhh...brain-fart.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, water vapor is one of the byproducts created by the cats.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is referred to as goat pizz. Urination of the exhaust gland. Its a draining side effect of the water retention caused by excessive sitting with its loins not running. When the motor is turned on and the goat gets stimulated, her gland emits the stored liquid until drained. This is also known as the goat squirting. Once the goat is warmed the gland empties she will dry. The process repeats itself. Keeping the goat warm or HOT will reduce this seepage.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes the water is normal. Its a by-product of.....uhh...brain-fart.


Correct. H2O and CO2 are the two primary chemicals produced from stoichiometric hydrocarbon combustion. Meaning, it's running right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

skimask said:


> Hello everyone - Im a new 04 GTO owner. I have had it for about a month. Recently I noticed the car had an exhaust leak. Never knew where it was until today. I had left her idling and got down to listen for the leak, didnt have to look much, i immediately noticed a puddle of water under the rear of the car.
> 
> Now i know i have an exhaust leak, but im surprised by how much water was leaking. Im saying water because it didnt have any weird smell or taste to it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

B-ville Goat said:


> Yes, water vapor is one of the byproducts created by the cats.





Poncho Dan said:


> Correct. H2O and CO2 are the two primary chemicals produced from stoichiometric hydrocarbon combustion. Meaning, it's running right.


Ahh thats it, yeah what they said. See we have great members here that got your back.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So, it's like waking up after a nap and having to take a leak?
Is that coming out the weep hole in the back of the muffler?


----------



## skimask (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for for the info and the kind welcome everyone. I woke up too late to get it fixed today, had a long night :cheers

jetstang - i dont think its the weep hole, its leaking closer to the diff area, and you can hear the leak loud and nasty when it echoes off a wall.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

skimask said:


> Thanks for for the info and the kind welcome everyone. I woke up too late to get it fixed today, had a long night :cheers
> 
> jetstang - i dont think its the weep hole, its leaking closer to the diff area, and you can hear the leak loud and nasty when it echoes off a wall.


So, the water stacked up, rusted out the pipe and now it's leaking out there?


----------

